# 74 240Z door lock security question



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey, any of you 240 guys know if there is anything funny with the doors that wouldnt allow them to have an acuator added for power door locks? Im hoping to get an answer from someone with 240Z experience and who has done an alarm on one..........not a Z31 guy making a hypothesis.....thanks!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Z32 doors are the funny ones. 240Z doors are pretty straight forward. One suggestion would be to take off the door panel and look inside. But hey, maybe that's too easy......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

boy youre a real funny one...........dont you think we already did that jack*** ? how the F*** are you going to put actuators in over the door panels.........didnt I ask for stupid people not to reply to this thread.......and as a stupid person will do from time to time, you had to push the envelope...................Z32s are not difficult either....you put one actuator on the drivers door if its power---- theyre central locking...........youre just a moron is what the problem is


I fixed it by the way....thanks for the help ****face!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So what's the answer, smart guy. Maybe the other 240 guys here want to know too....


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

The lock was broken, it just had to be repaired


Yeah---- the (a whole 5 of them) 240 guys would like to know. I was attempting to help one of my friends in Atlanta----its a little difficult when you in Ft Myers. So he sent me pictures etc etc.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh, I see. Somehow I got the idea somebody was dumb enough to let you touch their 240Z.......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

OH ITS YOU!!!!!!!!!!! Why the hell did you change your name? I was like "WHO THE F IS THIS ***HOLE?!?!?!?!" I just know figured out who it was b/c of your signature.

Who would let me touch their 240ZX.........HMMMMM well here are some pictures of an install that I did so ..........why dont you give me your opinion Mr Dingle Berries


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

http://img235.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img235&image=dsc006342gn.jpg
http://img235.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img235&image=dsc006294wx.jpg
http://img235.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img235&image=dsc006307ns.jpg
http://img235.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img235&image=dsc006396qm.jpg


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> OH ITS YOU!!!!!!!!!!! Why the hell did you change your name? I was like "WHO THE F IS THIS ***HOLE?!?!?!?!" I just know figured out who it was b/c of your signature.
> 
> Who would let me touch their 240ZX.........HMMMMM well here are some pictures of an install that I did so ..........why dont you give me your opinion Mr Dingle Berries



I knew something was up... I didn't think you'd talk that way to Eric, well at least in the public here.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> http://img235.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img235&image=dsc006342gn.jpg
> http://img235.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img235&image=dsc006294wx.jpg
> http://img235.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img235&image=dsc006307ns.jpg
> http://img235.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img235&image=dsc006396qm.jpg



Damn that's one clean Z.. Besides where the floor panels are... I have the blue Z in the back


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> boy youre a real funny one...........dont you think we already did that jack*** ? how the F*** are you going to put actuators in over the door panels.........didnt I ask for stupid people not to reply to this thread.......and as a stupid person will do from time to time, you had to push the envelope...................Z32s are not difficult either....you put one actuator on the drivers door if its power---- theyre central locking...........youre just a moron is what the problem is
> 
> 
> I fixed it by the way....thanks for the help ****face!


I don't care if it's me or not, you don't talk this way to anybody. Rep will be lost for this.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> OH ITS YOU!!!!!!!!!!! Why the hell did you change your name? I was like "WHO THE F IS THIS ***HOLE?!?!?!?!" I just know figured out who it was b/c of your signature.
> 
> Who would let me touch their 240ZX.........HMMMMM well here are some pictures of an install that I did so ..........why dont you give me your opinion Mr Dingle Berries


In any case, you should have known I was a mod because of the dark italics in my name, plus if you would have looked in "forum leaders" you would have seen my name....... But I guess a stupid excuse is better than no excuse at all. Well, no it's not, but maybe it is to you......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> In any case, you should have known I was a mod because of the dark italics in my name, plus if you would have looked in "forum leaders" you would have seen my name....... But I guess a stupid excuse is better than no excuse at all. Well, no it's not, but maybe it is to you......




OWN3D.............


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no, not owned Jake......and dont lie--- you have NOTHING like that in your car, that was 2 weeks worth of install for me too do----I dont care how good your nieghbor is or what kind of High School riggin you come up with.

Anyways...... Whats another rep point to me---- Im on my way to 50 LOL.......When I eventually get kicked off I will just start a new screen name.
I think that its gay we have so many rules....I understand the PG-13 thing....but I have every right to talk to someone like that when they are being a smart a**. I think that is ridiculous.........I have done more to my car in the time that I have had it then I think the rest of you may ever do ( with the exception of Jamesz) I could care less to look at anything identifying anyone as a mod--- I dont ever pay attention to the fact that your name is BOLD ITALICS or whatever. There is no need to edit my post since I already took care of that for you.........If you dont want to be spoken to rudely then dont post rude replies to the threads, Eric. AND NO IT WASNT AN EXCUSE....IF I HAD KNOWN IT WAS YOU THEN I WOULDNT HAVE TALKED TO YOU IN THAT MANNER......BUT YOU HAD TO CHANGE YOUR NAME TO SOMETHING WACK.....BALLIZTIK WAS MUCH BETTER ANYWAYS!!!!!! IF I WAS ON HERE AS MUCH AS THE THREE OF YOU (ERIC, JAMES & JAKE) THEN I MAY PAY MORE ATTENTION TO GOOFY STUFF LIKE " MODERATORS NAME ARE IN BOLDFACED LETTERS" If I wasnt repressed by retarded crap like " BRINGING BACK A YEAR OLD THREAD!" which is bulls***--- I had a valid question about that post!!..............or " POSTING A USELESS THREAD" Which was in OFF TOPIC!!!!!!!!! THE HOME OF USELESS ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!! and I got in trouble for that?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! then I may not have such a crappy attitude..........the fact that I dont care and put so much crap on here anymore is due to the fact that when I do help I am never appreciated for it.............thats why I have stopped------ When I have an actual question about something important I get "Z32 doors are the funny ones. 240Z doors are pretty straight forward. One suggestion would be to take off the door panel and look inside. But hey, maybe that's too easy...... "
I dont think I have the problem.......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> When I have an actual question about something important I get "Z32 doors are the funny ones. 240Z doors are pretty straight forward. One suggestion would be to take off the door panel and look inside. But hey, maybe that's too easy...... "
> I dont think I have the problem.......


 And how many 240Z guys do you know of that post here. Name me one that's posted in the last month, please.........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Is that all you can say b/c you know I have a point here?

You know what.......... I have no idea.....I don't pay attention to the 240 guys....you do b/c you're a mod and thats great......but its not my duty---- The simple fact that I did more with a 240 (as you can see from the pictures) then most of these guys on this site could ever or would ever do should tell you that Im not all that retarded...as a matter of fact I may actually know a thing or two.....

Go take rep points from Scott.......his profile has the word ***hole in it......thats a little backwards that he can have stuff like that yet if I did it everyone would jump all in my ****. Go take rep points from Assleep....Good thing I never turned him in for the very very threatening letter that he wrote me a month and a half ago....boy I wish I still had a copy of that one--- You don't happen to have it do you Jake?

He would have less rep points then me by now.............or would he not? He Actually GOT rep points for (holy crap dude) the worst rigging of a BOV that I have ever seen.............Might I also add that the other day he followed me over to the 1.6L section (for who knows what...maybe he is obsessed with me) and he posted this................------------>My car has probably done it a couple times with my open atmosphere BOV. But oh well.
__________________
1987 300ZX Turbo, 5 Speed, TurboXS H-34 BOV, WAI, Manual Boost Controller at 10 PSI. 




I mean come on man..........seriously
I started out on this site actually helping people......but the more retardedness that happens around here......the more I stay over in the 1.6 forum.......Where there aren't stickys made to show people how to rig stuff so it'll cause you to stall in traffic.....Jake Monkey had a better write up then that. He didn't get any rep points.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> no, not owned Jake......and dont lie--- you have NOTHING like that in your car, that was 2 weeks worth of install for me too do----I dont care how good your nieghbor is or what kind of High School riggin you come up with.
> 
> Anyways...... Whats another rep point to me---- Im on my way to 50 LOL.......When I eventually get kicked off I will just start a new screen name.
> I think that its gay we have so many rules....I understand the PG-13 thing....but I have every right to talk to someone like that when they are being a smart a**. I think that is ridiculous.........I have done more to my car in the time that I have had it then I think the rest of you may ever do ( with the exception of Jamesz) I could care less to look at anything identifying anyone as a mod--- I dont ever pay attention to the fact that your name is BOLD ITALICS or whatever. There is no need to edit my post since I already took care of that for you.........If you dont want to be spoken to rudely then dont post rude replies to the threads, Eric. AND NO IT WASNT AN EXCUSE....IF I HAD KNOWN IT WAS YOU THEN I WOULDNT HAVE TALKED TO YOU IN THAT MANNER......BUT YOU HAD TO CHANGE YOUR NAME TO SOMETHING WACK.....BALLIZTIK WAS MUCH BETTER ANYWAYS!!!!!! IF I WAS ON HERE AS MUCH AS THE THREE OF YOU (ERIC, JAMES & JAKE) THEN I MAY PAY MORE ATTENTION TO GOOFY STUFF LIKE " MODERATORS NAME ARE IN BOLDFACED LETTERS" If I wasnt repressed by retarded crap like " BRINGING BACK A YEAR OLD THREAD!" which is bulls***--- I had a valid question about that post!!..............or " POSTING A USELESS THREAD" Which was in OFF TOPIC!!!!!!!!! THE HOME OF USELESS ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!! and I got in trouble for that?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! then I may not have such a crappy attitude..........the fact that I dont care and put so much crap on here anymore is due to the fact that when I do help I am never appreciated for it.............thats why I have stopped------ When I have an actual question about something important I get "Z32 doors are the funny ones. 240Z doors are pretty straight forward. One suggestion would be to take off the door panel and look inside. But hey, maybe that's too easy...... "
> I dont think I have the problem.......



Nothing such as how... Would you like me to take off my wheels and show you that I have Tokico shocks? Are you really that hardcore? I'm on Mardi Gras break so I'll humor you as to doing so. You just are getting pissed off that whenever you are acting stupid then you all of a sudden change to serious mode and act any one (besides James which never does) to take you seriously and give you a responce..

Eric did nothing that you haven't done in the past.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> You know what,,, I have no idea.....I dont pay attention to the 240 guys....you do b/c youre a mod and thats great......but its not my dutie---- The simple fact that I did more with a 240 (as you can see from the pictures) then most of these guys on this site could ever or would ever do should tell you that Im not all that retarded...as a matter of fact I may actually know a thing or two.....
> 
> Go take rep points from Scott.......his profile has the word ***hole in it......thats a little backwards that he can have stuff like that yet if I did it everyone would jump all in my ****. Go take rep points from Assleep....Good thing I never turned him in for the very very threatening letter that he wrote me a month and a half ago....boy I wish I still had a copy of that one--- You dont happen to have it do you Jake?
> 
> He would have less rep points then me by now.............or would he not?



The letter is all in PMs I'm not the one bringing out all the garbage here. You are. This isn't a democracy if you haven't noticed. Scott can do as he pleases. Who's going to tell him different that matters?

I've never claimed to have more than 2 OEM front shocks and 2 Tokico rears so I don't know where you getting "any of that stuff" from


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I think you missed reading a post up on the top of page 2

And you did claim on page one that you have the same Z emblem on your rear floor.

Scott can do as he pleases yes.....but once again ( Why the hell do I have to repeat myself) I would get in trouble for that and its ridiculous.

I would honestly just not say anything if I were you Jake....If Scott or any admin of this site found out about the PM you sent me I think you would be finished on here.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I thought at first you guys were friend just having fun with each other and why I did not intervene but now I see you guys are really fighting. 

1) Please remember if you are offened it's only words and try to have a thick skin. I learned that early on when visiting boards. 
2) PM them if it really bothers you and working things out.
3) If thing can't be worked out respect each other enough to know to stay away from each other, in another words don't post a reply. 
4) If that doesn't help PM me and I will try and work thing out for you.

Ok guys, remember we are all here for one reason right? We like our Z's. As such, we are a special breed of enthusiast especially the Z31 owner (Not many of you guys left os be nice to each other).


Ok, I'm out! Take a break from the board and play Halo2 or something.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah the owned comment was a little out of hand sorry about that. But I'm getting pretty pissed Todd seems to think obviosly I don't own a Z nor do any work to it.... So I'll have pictures tomorrow.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have seen your pictures and that thing is dangerous


Sponge, I tried to PM you back when you sent me one but your inbox is full....please check your email

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Is that all you can say b/c you know I have a point here?
> 
> You know what.......... I have no idea.....I don't pay attention to the 240 guys....you do b/c you're a mod and thats great......but its not my duty---- The simple fact that I did more with a 240 (as you can see from the pictures) then most of these guys on this site could ever or would ever do should tell you that Im not all that retarded...as a matter of fact I may actually know a thing or two.....
> 
> ...


 I didn't see you posting a better way to mount a BOV. He did the work, did quite a good job I think, posted pics of it here, and got rep for showing us how to do something a lot of us probably want to do, myself included. I don't recall seeing a writeup by JakeMonkey. You're welcome to link that thread here. If you think you can do better, your welcome to post it here, as well.. As far as threatening letters go, I don't really care what you two do amongst yourselves as long as it's off board. That sounds more like a personal problem. Don't bring it here. 
You've had rep deducted for repeated violating BOTH of my most basic forum rules. No flaming and no swear words. Pretty basic stuff, but you can't seem to keep your words to yourself. As far as Scott or whoever having those words in their title, OH WELL. I don't moderate admins, I do however moderate YOU. And if you don't follow the rules, you'll have rep deducted, simple as that. I don't really care who else has taken rep off you, I'm sure they had their own reasons, as I do mine. 
As far as you being helpful here, I haven't seen a completely useful post from you in 2 months or more. And then you pop in asking something about 240Zs that both you and the party involved could have found out on your own simply by doing a little actual work..... Doesn't seem very helpful or worthwhile to me, but I'll let an admin make that decision, it's out of my hands now.


----------



## 86_300zxturbo (Jan 22, 2005)

I've asked a few questions on this site, but mainly I've been lurking, trying to learn from everyone else's experiences. I've also been lurking on several other z car boards. I must say that this is the most hostile board I've seen. There are rude, uncalled for, flaming comments by most of the people who post regularly. I think it shows in that there is just a small core of people who post. I hope that these flames can be extinquished so we can spend our time sharing and learning about z31 cars. There is a lot of knowledge in this group to be shared.

Rob


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I have seen your pictures and that thing is dangerous
> 
> 
> Sponge, I tried to PM you back when you sent me one but your inbox is full....please check your email
> ...



Whoa! Dangerous? Please explain... I wouldn't want to hurt anyone


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

By the way I'd like to get other peoples input too as to how it's dangerous... Lord knows it might fly off at 110 MPH with that serious 10PSI going through it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol crap I meant to say I love that blue Z in the back... I'm a little off today.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I think you missed reading a post up on the top of page 2
> 
> And you did claim on page one that you have the same Z emblem on your rear floor.
> 
> ...



By the way. That's personal messaging... Not out in the open...


Thank you someone for ending the madness.

And when you do come back I run off 100 posts per page so you'll have to give me a post number. Yes I did put the wrong word in my post. I didn't mean to say I have a Z I mean I love it. Don't ask me why I put "have" maybe I was thinking I gotta have that thing instead of I love that thing. I don't know either way. Me putting have and you saying I didn't that's where all the shock thing came into place because I thought you were saying I didn't have Tokicos.

Either way, I figure and hope this is done and still if you'd like to tell me how my BOV is dangerous sometime please do. I hope to get others to inform me as well. Maybe sponge and Lew can tell me a few things about it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

86_300zxturbo said:


> I must say that this is the most hostile board I've seen.


What other boards have you gone too? This is the nicest one I have been on with a Z31 section...besides Zdriver and Zcar but they are at best poor sites. Go to Z31.com or 300ZXClub where alot of the other big gurus are and you will think this is a really friendly board.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Whoa! Dangerous? Please explain... I wouldn't want to hurt anyone


On a final note, I'd have to say his slipping auto tranny is probably more dangerous than your whole car....
Actually, I kinda think he meant dangerous....as in dangerously faster than his car..


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> as in dangerously faster than his car..


heh


I wouldn't say that though. Even with the slipping auto I have a feeling Todd would of dusted him...remember he can't even get the tires to chirp off the line. Might be interesting though, we would get to see two Z31s that have problems getting the power to the ground going at it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> heh
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that though. Even with the slipping auto I have a feeling Todd would of dusted him...remember he can't even get the tires to chirp off the line. Might be interesting though, we would get to see two Z31s that have problems getting the power to the ground going at it.



Yes I said I can chirp them into 3rd gear. But when it comes to spinning them it doesn't work. I'm sure if I had good brakes and the car would stay in one spot it could be done. I said this in the last thread...

I went out this morning and tried it again. It was on concrete (the white crap). My first 2 attempts locked up the front tires and just kept on a truckin forward... On my last attempt I got them to go. I didn't wanna try second gear since I think my universal joints are going out and i didn't wanna push the car home.

His "accliamed 300HP" because we all know the auto starts slipping at 300HP  I would like to race. But wait until I get my clutch in because as long as its cold outside it'll take 10 PSI no problem. If it hit's 50 degrees or more. She's gonna slip at 5.


So still no word on how my BOV is dangerous Anyone like to enlighten me?

I sware if we all ever met up we would be bickering like old ladies


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> His "accliamed 300HP"


Actually with his mods he could touch into the 300hp range at the crank. And that is right around the point where the automatics will slip to hell and back. I figure he could possibly make between 260-270rwhp.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't remember what he said he was running boost. But it would have to be past 15 if he's going to make that much.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

13-14 psi ......... but lets let this thread just float away huh? Ive had enough banning for now-LOL


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> 13-14 psi ......... but lets let this thread just float away huh? Ive had enough banning for now-LOL


Before I let it die I want to know how my BOV is dangerous 


And as retarded as it may seem I still got rep off of that and others to make my rep quite a bit better than yours so I must be doing something right that you aren't. Maybe you ought to think before you post from now on.





By the way while you were gone I got 10 more rep points


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Before I let it die I want to know how my BOV is dangerous
> 
> 
> And as retarded as it may seem I still got rep off of that and others to make my rep quite a bit better than yours so I must be doing something right that you aren't. Maybe you ought to think before you post from now on.
> By the way while you were gone I got 10 more rep points


I think people are comparing it to silicon hoses as rubber hoses are not as durable and not as cosmeticly good looking as silicon hose.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Before I let it die I want to know how my BOV is dangerous
> 
> 
> And as retarded as it may seem I still got rep off of that and others to make my rep quite a bit better than yours so I must be doing something right that you aren't. Maybe you ought to think before you post from



I have to second Sponges reply.

Plus if youre claiming that youre getting flames coming out of it like you did in the 1.6L board when you were following me around (perv) then I would consider it dangerous.


And boy- youre right.....you showed me...... Im real jealous


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I have to second Sponges reply.
> 
> Plus if youre claiming that youre getting flames coming out of it like you did in the 1.6L board when you were following me around (perv) then I would consider it dangerous.
> 
> ...



Yes I get the occasional 2" puff. But it's far from dangerous unless your that close to the exhaust (which you shouldn't be anyways) and if your that far under the car (right at the rear differential) while it's running anyways you deserve to be burned. And yes silicone is going to replace the radiator hose eventually for cosmetic purposes but if it can hold nearly boiling water above 13 psi which my radiator cap is rated at I'm sure it can hold 10 PSI of air coming through it. And there is only about a 2 cm portion that actually isn't backed up by aluminum or steel. Which I'm sure would help the integrity of the hose. 

But as I am now back, I'm done fooling with this. So carry on... Carry on...

Oh and I'm sure that me "following" you around the board is me acting as a perv. Come into off-topic and see how long you last :dumbass:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yes I get the occasional 2" puff. But it's far from dangerous unless your that close to the exhaust (which you shouldn't be anyways) and if your that far under the car (right at the rear differential) while it's running anyways you deserve to be burned. And yes silicone is going to replace the radiator hose eventually for cosmetic purposes but if it can hold nearly boiling water above 13 psi which my radiator cap is rated at I'm sure it can hold 10 PSI of air coming through it. And there is only about a 2 cm portion that actually isn't backed up by aluminum or steel. Which I'm sure would help the integrity of the hose.


What the hell are you talking about dude, you make no sense, are you going to let this thread just drag along? How would you know that you have a flame coming from you BOV anyways? Are you using your magical OFF TOPIC clear window bubble? Atleast you admit to following me around the forum....LOL which is a little wierd....D&D is awaiting you on playstation 2.....step back from the computer and take a break, you level 3 dork If you want to start an argument with me then pm me and we can argue, Youre wasting valuable thread space.......


----------



## Lymitliss (May 3, 2005)

I have a 240z.

Zen31ZR, I didn't know that the bold type meant that you were a mod, but I had a feeling you were anyway.

0341TODD, they have rules like that so the board doesn't go to crap. Arguing with a moderator won't get you anywhere. I'm a moderator on a forum too, so I understand where Zen is coming from.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Lymitliss said:


> I have a 240z.
> 
> Zen31ZR, I didn't know that the bold type meant that you were a mod, but I had a feeling you were anyway.
> 
> 0341TODD, they have rules like that so the board doesn't go to crap. Arguing with a moderator won't get you anywhere. I'm a moderator on a forum too, so I understand where Zen is coming from.


I hate to say this, but resurrecting 4 month old threads won't endear you to anyone here, either. Unless of course, you had a legit reason for doing so.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If he hasn't been on the board lately it very well could've been at the top.


----------

